# Planning Super Beetle Convertible (1972) conversion for Germany: basic configuration?



## matthiaswm (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi folks,

I have been reading and studying EV Lists and Web Sites for six months now, but the more I read, the more confusing it seems to get. I am probably overthinking this, so I would love to hear some real-world experiences.

I already have the Bug. It has 44HP which is enough for my daily driving including Autobahn. My round trip is 50km, but I can only charge at the office (with 360V/16A though ;-). I can weld and solder, program and build.

Now for the problems: I'll have to pass TÜV in Germany, which means no more HP than the original, no additional weight (ouch!), but mandatory fuel gauge and defrost.

Last not least cost: I have to add 40% on all US parts (transport, tax, customs), so European suppliers are preferred. Apart from that, I rather build a good everyday car at some cost, than kludge together a junker (which would never pass TÜV inspection anyways).

Thanks for reading, any help is greatly appreciated!

- Matthias


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

Perhaps an ADC 8 inch motor, 40, 60 amp hour Thundersky or CALB Lithium cells and a Soliton Jr. controller. This will put you about 100 lb. over stock so if no increase is allowed some creative removal will be required. If you set the controller for about 330 battery amp you would have stock horsepower.

I take it a buggy like my avatar would never hit the streets over there. American hot rodders can even fathom no increase in horsepower.


----------



## matthiaswm (Nov 23, 2010)

EVfun said:


> ... This will put you about 100 lb. over stock so if no increase is allowed some creative removal will be required.


Yeah, 50kg should not pose a real problem. Very cool. I will calculate this setup over the weekend. Thanks for the suggestion!

And no, a buggy is pretty much impossible here. And if you'd retrofit it with all that is required by law, it would no longer look like a buggy at all :-( > They did relax rules a little under the pressure of the European Union though. I'll have to find the loop holes... .

Edit: Motor and batteries seem great, but I can't find anything on the controller (only the Soliton1 which is $3700 - Phew!)


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

> Motor and batteries seem great, but I can't find anything on the controller


It' because it isn't right now in production.

You can probably fine Kostov motor in europe.
This is a US supplier: http://rebirthauto.com/kostovmotors.aspx

Concerning the max HP to pass TÜV, you can set a programmable controller to around 44 hp and after the test reset the controller to what your batteries can give.


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

You can buy motors direct from Kostov factory.And it´s inside EU
Thay should have controller too, when gets to market.
Harri


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

matthiaswm said:


> Edit: Motor and batteries seem great, but I can't find anything on the controller (only the Soliton1 which is $3700 - Phew!)


They are testing the first unit now. It is the baby version of the Soliton 1 and the target price is $1900 (USA.) Here is the thread about it.

There is a lot of desire on this list to run ever bigger motors (if an 8 inch is good a 9 inch will be better and an 11 inch must be perfect. ) I suggested the ADC 8 because it only weighs 107 pounds and should work well for a vehicle up to 1000 kg. (I'm practicing my metric units!) You may find something equivalent that you don't have to import.


----------



## matthiaswm (Nov 23, 2010)

EVfun said:


> They are testing the first unit now. It is the baby version of the Soliton 1 and the target price is $1900 (USA.) Here is the thread about it.
> 
> There is a lot of desire on this list to run ever bigger motors (if an 8 inch is good a 9 inch will be better and an 11 inch must be perfect. ) I suggested the ADC 8 because it only weighs 107 pounds and should work well for a vehicle up to 1000 kg. (I'm practicing my metric units!) You may find something equivalent that you don't have to import.


Allright. I did change stuff around a lot and ordered most of the parts! The car changed to a VW Van T2, which is sitting in our museum without a motor anyway. I ordered the Kostov 10" DC motor, 144V in Lead Acids (weight is not an issue with the van), and the Open ReVolt controller. 

Now I have to find the matching contactor, DC-DC, and charger. 

I can't wait for the parts to arrive ;-)


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

matthiaswm,

There have been some pretty good deals on new Tyco Killovac EV200 contactors lateley. You might check in on them. They are the good stuff.

Jim


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

matthiaswm said:


> Allright. I did change stuff around a lot and ordered most of the parts! The car changed to a VW Van T2, which is sitting in our museum without a motor anyway. I ordered the Kostov 10" DC motor, 144V in Lead Acids (weight is not an issue with the van), and the Open ReVolt controller.
> 
> Now I have to find the matching contactor, DC-DC, and charger.
> 
> I can't wait for the parts to arrive ;-)


Do you have photos of the VW Bus your going to use? What year is the Bus? Love the Buses.


----------



## matthiaswm (Nov 23, 2010)

gottdi said:


> Do you have photos of the VW Bus your going to use? What year is the Bus? Love the Buses.


Me too. Here's the one. There is even a scale model available by some commercial vendor ;-)


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Beautiful looking bus. Shame to put lead acid in it. 

Here's a few lead Buses for comparison. http://www.evalbum.com/2843 http://www.evalbum.com/2133 http://www.evalbum.com/1915 http://www.evalbum.com/1804
(http://www.evalbum.com/1727 http://youtu.be/V3orXopgLNs)
This one includes a note of caution regarding Kelly controllers. http://www.evalbum.com/2075


Contrast that with a lithium Vanagon. http://www.evalbum.com/1727


----------



## matthiaswm (Nov 23, 2010)

drivin98 said:


> Beautiful looking bus. Shame to put lead acid in it.


Haha, yeah. This is my first conversion and it is purposefully done with this particular car. The van is part of our museum and drives around mostly for advertising to local events. The lead acid should be enough for what the bus does. I will probably not be able to get it street legal in Germany anyway, having to depend on four-day license plates. Lead acid seem a cheap solution for this rare driving.

If all goes well, the second car will have a much better battery technology (72 bug convertible), as mentioned in the title.


----------



## matthiaswm (Nov 23, 2010)

The batteries arrived. Juice!


----------



## matthiaswm (Nov 23, 2010)

Motor arrived today. 10" is - um - mightier than I expected. I should have plenty of power to propel that thing. I also receive the tracking number for the controller. I also started to enter the motor and gear box shape into the CAD, so I can laser out the first test adapter plate. Still pondering about the coupling.


----------

